# xbox 360 questions.



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Ive noticed on play.com there doing an offer on the xbox premium with 2 games halo 3 and lost odyssey for £199.99.

Is this good enough for playing online as it has the 20gb hd, where the elite has 120, im not a big games console player no more so i was thinking this is ideal.

The type of games i like to play are fight night round 3, racing games etc

can you play these games online with the xbox against other people around the world? if so how much is it to play online?

any info would be appreciated

regards

Rich


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

im onine now and nearly every night. and i havent even scratched the surface of my 20gb drive. unless your downloading every game and movie under the sun, the elite is overkill. a 12month gold membership off play is 35quid. and i'm playing with some lads from arkansas as we speak. be warned. your life will be taken over by xbox live.


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

I know an xbox 360 cheaper than that:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 









MINE:thumb:


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

You MUST make sure you obtain a 175w version ... look at the power supply or original box ...


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

jason78 said:


> I know an xbox 360 cheaper than that:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> MINE:thumb:


yebut that's used....I'm sure he'd look in the classifieds if he were after a used one :thumb:

to the OP....

Panama has it sorted there, just one note on the xbox live, if you look on eBay for xbox gold, you'll see that you can get xbox live gold for around £27.... much cheaper than anywhere else, I've had one and it works fine....

i've only got the 20gb drive too, 120gb on the xbox isn't needed IMHO

HTH


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

I've filled my 20G HD about 5 times.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

TeZ said:


> I've filled my 20G HD about 5 times.


?? how?!


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

Unless you put music or keep lots of demos on there the 20G should be plenty. 

The only thing you save on it really are game patches and game data and they are tiny.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

With movies and Music from my computer also Demo's i always get demo's and most now are about 1G or more.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

TeZ said:


> With movies and Music from my computer also Demo's i always get demo's and most now are about 1G or more.


ahhh...

see that's where I don't have a problem, i've got a PC with 200gb of storage, a NSLU2 and EHDD with 500gb and a newly set-up Freenas with another 160gb....

you should look into getting a crappy PC mate (any Pentium 2 will do) and set up a freenas to work with the xbox :thumb:


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

thanks for the replies, i think the premium will be more than enough as im not bothered about putting music onto it thats what i have my mp3 player and pc for 

has any of you played fight night 3?


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

Its good, controls take a while to get used to though.


----------

